# Autodesk Inventor Professional



## المسافـــر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

هل من دروس في برنامج Autodesk Inventor Professional 2009 او أي اصدار اخر ,,
او حتي كتب بالعربي والا انجليزي تشرح كيف تتعامل مع البرنامج او مقاطع فيديو عربي او انجليزي مثل ما في الاتوكاد 

للاسف عندما يكون محاضر الماده او اللاب لا يفقه شي فيما يعطي ,, نبحث عن حلول اخرى !!

انتظركم ​:34:


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم. تتبع هده السلسلة انشاء الله تستفيد.
<font size="4"><span style="color:#008000;">[video=youtube;ZQ0Q-jGDZ-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZQ0Q-jGDZ-A[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;3QAvjnu9OWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3QAvjnu9OWU[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;lyDPtH3b3oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lyDPtH3b3oE[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;HKibAUUSMgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HKibAUUSMgc[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;J3twv40IRUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J3twv40IRUA[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;WNETESM-OGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WNETESM-OGg[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;T0lKqH6PXTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=T0lKqH6PXTQ[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;11C02xo3-6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=11C02xo3-6M[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;qEjBl2qsXaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qEjBl2qsXaE[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;06SIovidtVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=06SIovidtVE[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;V7fnGHEn2Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=V7fnGHEn2Lc[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;PrOYa74tw5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PrOYa74tw5I[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;2lvj5b6I5XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2lvj5b6I5XI[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;iMM4nfDfa8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iMM4nfDfa8g[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;UvL-TqUHv0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UvL-TqUHv0s[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

[video=youtube;n3x5leGr29M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=n3x5leGr29M[/video]


----------



## zakimc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

وفي الاخير نتمنى لكم الاستفادة والافادة.
و الدعاء لصاحب هده الشرحات بان يرزقه الله العلم النافع و العمل الصالح والرزق الطب ..................آمين آمين آمين.


----------



## allaouamc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المسافـــر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك مباركاً اينما كنت اخي العزيز


----------



## zakimc (19 أكتوبر 2012)

وفيكم بارك الله.
ادعوا لصاحب الفيديوهات لاني ما انا الا دال على الخير.


----------



## ahmed shawky (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فى من صنع هذا الشرح 
وبارك الله فى من ارشدنا اليها​


----------



## المسافـــر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورفعك الى الخير 

ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص ولكن لم تتيسر معي في الارسال ولا اعلم لماذا ... اتمنى ان يظهر تقديري واحترام لك في الدعاء لك بالخير 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا جزيلا لك ولمن أعد هذه الفيديوهات المفيدة
شكرا


----------



## zakimc (22 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقنا الله جميعا الى صالح الاعمال..................آمين .


----------

